# my housing in the near future



## C.way (Feb 27, 2010)

bought this from aquarium shop few months back when I just started with this hobby

















pro:

-good ventilation

-can stick it to some place like glass with it's plastic suckers

con:

-1 side of this housing is actually without "wall", so, got to find something to make up the "wall"

-being design for aquarium use, the nylon net is actually quite weak, some prey like crickets and meal worm can spoil it with ease

-the overall netting makes it easy for poos or dirt to drop down to floor easily, so keeping indoor is not a nice option

do share your comment on this, would love to hear more bout what you people have to say bout this(both pro and con)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 27, 2010)

Interesting, if you were a sewer, u may be able to make another side to use as door. You are right about the crickets, they will make it see thru in no time, but other than that it is good for them to hang on.


----------



## naeff002 (Feb 28, 2010)

You could feed the mantis only flys, they don't get thru it.


----------



## kookamonga (Feb 28, 2010)

that looks really cool, is that one of those net cages for hatcheries in an aquarium or something like that?


----------



## C.way (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks for the reply, actually I was thinking to set up one small section in the middle to put in some fruits so that fruit flies get attracted into the net so that I don't need to worry about food supply for nymph, and yes, it is some hatchery net for aquarium use, that's why it has one side empty without netting


----------



## kookamonga (Mar 1, 2010)

cool, i'm going to go look at my pet store for one


----------

